# MC in wood studs



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

We have a job coming up that is MC in wood studs. Usually we use 4x4 side bracket boxes and standard mud rings. I've seen the mud rings that screw on to the stud and you hang the box on that. Any pros/cons either way?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Can you post the mud ring that attaches to the stud? Thanks.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

https://goo.gl/images/1UDvhL
Something like that. The only place I've seen them uses was in a wood frame warehouse that someone barfed some MC all over.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I see, thanks.

I’m not really seeing any benefit. I like the 1900 boxes with the bracket on the side. They are reasonably priced and work very well. I also like to use the square tile rings instead of those rounded plaster rings.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

The side bracket boxes are likely always in stock. I've never even seen the mud ring you posted. Caddy H23s are really common as well.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I also like to use the square tile rings instead of those rounded plaster rings.



Why is that?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Why is that?


 The rounded mud rings are like a ramp for the pilot tip of the drywall guy’s Rotozip to run up and into the box. I just feel the straight, square walls of the tile ring make for a better cutout and less chance of issues.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> The rounded mud rings are like a ramp for the pilot tip of the drywall guy’s Rotozip to run up and into the box. I just feel the straight, square walls of the tile ring make for a better cutout and less chance of issues.


Makes sense. Was that common in your area? I've never actually seen or used those on a commercial job, it's always the rounded ones.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I like the square ones as well. Unfortunately they are significantly more expensive because they are welded instead of stamped

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Never tried those mud rings. As has been mentioned, 1900s are more likely to be a shelf item. 

As far as butcher-happy sheet rockers, well, when they get paid by the sheet, they don’t really care. They love to bury boxes, too.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I just ordered a bunch of material for a good sized wood stud and MC job.


I'm using 4 sq deep bracket boxes with 3/4 mud rings for 5/8 sheetrock. Just how I like it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

+1 for the side bracket 1900's


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Cow said:


> I'm using 4 sq deep bracket boxes with 3/4 mud rings for 5/8 sheetrock. Just how I like it.


Deep 4" squares and 3/4" plaster rings was one of the standard installation practices in the "rule book" for the large commercial EC I used to work for. Crimps/buchanons were also strictly forbidden.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

A 5/8" ring in 5/8" wall board provides no forgiveness.

Stak-ons are usually clutzed up by production workers. So I can see their thinking.

They also evaporate into tool sacks. ($$$$) Wastage, not theft, is the issue.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Forge Boyz said:


> We have a job coming up that is MC in wood studs. Usually we* use 4x4 side bracket boxes and standard mud rings*. I've seen the mud rings that screw on to the stud and you hang the box on that. Any pros/cons either way?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


I would stay with these . My preference...I'm faster with a 
cheat stick to the bottom of the box and a few screws to the 
side brackets (drywall screws--heh-heh-heh) ...baddah boom...
done move on to next box...and I believe it's a tad bit less in cost.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Being a Gentleman is the important thing here. You are in wood frame construction............... Therefore , grab thy miter chop saw, and thine passload framing nail gun and setith thy one by four bracing at the rear of the metal box and blast it into the upright framing members, which will Fung Shuei to the woodwork. You do carry about a chop saw and a passload gun don't you?


What? You don't? Are you even an electrician?


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks guys. Sounds like there is no reason to change what we've been doing. Thanks for the input.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I see, thanks.
> 
> I’m not really seeing any benefit. I like the 1900 boxes with the bracket on the side. They are reasonably priced and work very well. I also like to use the square tile rings instead of those rounded plaster rings.




I see the benefit in these because you install this and then the box to the back of it. Mudring holds the box up. Think of times where it’s too tight to screw in the ears on the sides of those other boxes. Same reason why face nailer boxes and or ajustaboxes rock in that situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Drsparky14 said:


> I see the benefit in these because you install this and then the box to the back of it. Mudring holds the box up. Think of times where it’s too tight to screw in the ears on the sides of those other boxes. Same reason why face nailer boxes and or ajustaboxes rock in that situation.


I am not visualizing what you mean.

The end result of screwing the mudring to the stud then the box to the back of the mudring is the same as screwing the box to the stud then the mudring to the box. 

What are you saying the benefit is?


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I am not visualizing what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The benefit only come in to play when two vertical studs are let’s say 4.5” apart and you want the switch between them. Then you can screw to the front of the wood with a very solid holding box. Not the tiny ears that wrap to the front on the other boxes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

